# Wo sind die Schweizer?



## Erhoo (5. September 2007)

Hi
Wer ist aus der Schweiz und von wo? Und wo seid ihr so unterwegs :vik:#q


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo Erhoo,
ich bin kein Schweizer aber ich habe zwei Eidgenossen in Südschweden an 'meinem' See getroffen. Die haben ganz eifrig geangelt. Sehr erfolgreich waren sie allerdings nicht. Die haben eine Insel ganz für sich allein gehabt, ob die jemals in die Schweiz wieder zurück kommen, ist fraglich. Du bist allein wie der Alpöhi oder wie der heisst ...lol
beste Grüße in die Bergrepublik
Schwefi


----------



## ThomasL (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo Erhoo

Ich bin auch Schweizer, fische aber kaum noch hier. Bin fast zum reinen Urlaubsangler geworden, meistens Norwegen oder sonstwo im Norden.


----------



## Stratos (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hoi Erhoo!

Wohne in Horgen, mein Stammgewässer ist natürlich der Zürichsee. Verstehe nicht ganz warum gewisse Leute sooo weit weg fahren um zu angeln, wo Sie doch vor der Haustüre schon super Möglichkeiten haben! #c

Egal, jedem das seine.

Wo bist du zuhause?


----------



## loele (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hoi Erhoo und Stratos!

Wohne seit Mai ´07 in St. Gallen!

Habe vor am Bodensee und in "unseren" Seen zu Fischen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Möglichkeiten zum Fischen gibt´s hier wirklich reichlich.
Muss mal schauen, wie man hier an die Angelkarten kommt.

Gruss und Petri!


----------



## zuma (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo Erhoo
Komme aus dem schönen Berner Oberland und befische hier v.a. die Bergbäche, aber auch die Bergseen mit der Trockenfliege.
Herzliche Grüsse aus dem sonnigen, aber momentag kalten Berner Oberland
Kurt


----------



## angler0507 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Bin zwar kein Schweizer, aber Deutscher (sorry: "Schwob") mit Wohnsitz in Birsfelden. Ich befische die Birs und den Rhein.#h


----------



## harley (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

hallo
ich bin auch schweizer .... angle wenn in der schweiz dann am sihlsee oder am rhein. ansonsten wie thomas meistens im norden, norwegen und schweden.

@thomasL ist das mail angekommen?

grüsse harley


----------



## ThomasL (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

@harley

ja, danke ist angekommen:m 

ich geb dir Bescheid, sobald ich mehr weiss.



> Verstehe nicht ganz warum gewisse Leute sooo weit weg fahren um zu angeln, wo Sie doch vor der Haustüre schon super Möglichkeiten haben!



bei mir liegts daran, dass mir am Zürichsee meist zuviel Betrieb ist, im Norden hat man seine Ruhe beim Angeln.


----------



## Stratos (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

@Thomas:
Ja,sicher, im hohen Norden hat man auf jeden Fall eher "seine Ruhe" als z.B. am Zürisee. Ich würde auch gerne mal Angelferien irgendwo im Norden oder Amiland, Südamerika oder im fernen Osten machen. Oder noch besser: Karibik. Kein Thema.
Aber wieso die heimischen Gewässer vernachlässigen? Ist doch Schade, vor allem, du hattest ja ein Boot auf dem zürisee (hast du ja verkauft), kannst mir nicht sagen das man auf sonem Boot keine Ruhe findet....aber eben: jedem das seine!

HEY LEUTE: Waren das wirklich schon alle Schweizer Angler die hier im Board rumgeistern? Das glaub ich doch eher weniger!
EIDGENOSSEN: MELDET EUCH!


----------



## Erhoo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hi an alle. Hab vergessen zu schreiben: Ich fische am Ergolz bei Augst 
Bin auch in der gegend Sesshaft 

@angler0507 wie fängig ist es am Birs?


----------



## Laketrout (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo
ich wohne im zürcher Oberland und fischen meist am Zürichsee.
Seit einem Jahr habe ich dort ein Boot und hoffe noch dieses Jahr meine erste Seeforelle zu fangen. Ansonsten fischen wir regelmässig auf Trüschen oder auch mal Egli's.
Petril Heil


----------



## driftbeater (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo,
wohne in Uster und angle gelegentlich am Greifensee. 
Letztlich das erstemal gefeedert: Super:vik:
Sonst meist mit der Matchrute unterwegs.


----------



## Dani_CH (8. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hi, 

Auch ich bin Eidgenosse- und angle am liebsten an meinem Hausgewässer, der Reuss im Kt. Aargau.

Ansonsten bin ich auch eher Nordwärts zu finden, seis beim Angeln in der Branung in MVP- oder oben am Lake Creek in Alaska.

Grüsse aus dem Aargau
Dani_CH


----------



## sorgiew (8. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

stammrevier greifensee!


kein schweizer aber ösi!

leider erfolgloser greifenseekarpfenangler


----------



## angler0507 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*



Erhoo schrieb:


> @angler0507 wie fängig ist es am Birs?


 
Ich fische dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal in der Birs und kann das noch nicht recht beurteilen. War erst drei, vier Mal, aber da habe ich meist gefangen (Bafos)... Überfüllt mit Fischen ist die Birs aber nicht gerade. Und die Fischerei ist dort etwas mühsam, weil sich der Fluss gerade in der warmen Jahreszeit in Basels grösstes Freibad verwandelt...|rolleyes
Ausserdem führt die Birs sehr oft Hochwasser.


----------



## dramone (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

und hier ist noch einer....#h
wohne in der nähe von zürich

@angler0507 & Erhoo
bzgl Birs:

fragt doch mal den T i l (www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=865) hier im board, der fischt dort schon seit jahren, soviel ich weiss...
auf seiner hp www.spinnfischen.info hats massig infos bzgl birs...


----------



## angler0507 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

@angler0507 & Erhoo
bzgl Birs:

fragt doch mal den T i l (www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=865) hier im board, der fischt dort schon seit jahren, soviel ich weiss...
auf seiner hp www.spinnfischen.info hats massig infos bzgl birs...[/quote]

Stehe mit til bereits im Kontakt...


----------



## dramone (11. September 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

na also |wavey:


----------



## Baenz (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo zusammen, 
bin ebenfalls ein Eidgenosse :vik:
und war einige Jahre an der Ergolz Kanton BL in einem Verein. Nun, mit Erholung war da nicht viel zu machen. Ewig streunende Hund und Spaziergänger deswegs. :c
Darum befische ich bereits die dritte Saison die Freiburger Seen. Vorallem am Lac de Gruyere habe ich einige traumhafte Angelplätze gefunden.
Habe innert zwei Tagen 31 Barsche und ein Hecht gefangen. Will nächste Saison mal den Sihlsee auskundschaften.
PS: Dass ich diesen Thread nicht schon viel eher aufgestöbert habe?#q


----------



## Stratos (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hoi Baenz!

Du scheinst ja weit rumzukommen! 

Vom Sihlsee hört man viele super Sachen!

Sobald ich mobil bin möchte ich auch bisschen rumstöbern! 

zugersee, sihlsee, aegerisee, walensee, pfäffikersee, greifensee....die auswahl ist gross!

Wenn soweit ist freue ich mich von deinen Ausflügen an den Sihlsee zu hören! Soll ja angeblich ne Zander-Hochburg hier in der Schweiz sein....

Grüessli


----------



## Baenz (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hello Stratos, ein Kumpel befischt den Sihlsee regelmässig und hat tatsächlich bereits ein schönes Zanderexemplar verhaftet. 
Die Tageskarte kann bei einem Fischereihändler in der Nähe des Sihlsees bezogen werden. Weiss dessen Namen leider nicht mehr auswändig. Aber dafür hat man ja Kumpels, wo man fragen kann.

Na so weit komm ich ja auch nicht rum. Die Schweiz ist ja sooooo klein.


----------



## Dani_CH (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hi- Die Sihlsee-Patente erhaltet Ihr unter anderem in Wilerzell bei :

8846 Willerzell
Burri's Fischeregge
Gasse 11Tel. 055 412 63 05

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## Baenz (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo Dani_CH. Vielen Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit. Genau die Adresse ist es. :m


----------



## dramone (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

patente:
http://www.sihlseefischen.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26


Grüsse #h


----------



## Stratos (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

@Dramone:

So so, zum Rumboarden hast du also noch Zeit? Aber zum Angeln reichts wieder nicht?

Scherz beiseite, läufts rund? Kann man bald gratulieren? Ach ja: Hast du schon News vom Brevet?

Liebs Grüessli und viellicht bis bald

PS: War gestern kurz los. Mann, das wird langsam träge im Wasser! Muss mir was überlegen.....


----------



## t-bone (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Sali zäme,

dann melde ich mich als Luzerner auch mal. Angel meistens in der Reuss und im 4Waldstättersee. Mit der Reuss (Stadt Luzern - Mündung Emme) bin ich seehr unzufrieden, schade was aus dem Gewässer geworden ist.

Und am See habe ich dieses Jahr keinen Angeltag verbracht, wo kein Esox zu überlisten war. Vom Ufer aus leider nichts sehr grosses. 80 cm war die Grenze, die ich nicht zu überschreiten vermochte :-D

Barschfänge sehr unterschiedlich, habe ich auch schon bessere Jahre miterlebt...

G


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

hoi Boardies !

Bin zwar kein geb. Schweizer aber wohne schon seit paar Jahren auf der Lenzerheide.
Das Fischen im Heidsee hat viele Gesichter.Die ersten drei Jahre fing ich in der Regel nur Forellen bis 40 cm.Da musste eine andere Taktik her.Jetzt klappt das alles schon viel besser(etliche Salmos übernen halben Meter)
Awbarten,was die neue Saison bringt,hab noch paar gute Eisen im Feuer.
Feedermaik


----------



## Stratos (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

@T-Bone

Kein Tag ohne Hecht? Im ernst? Mit was angelst du? Nach dem x-ten erfolglosen Versuch nen Kroko zu kriegen bin ich für Tips sehr dankbar!

Grüsse vom Zürichsee


----------



## t-bone (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*



Stratos schrieb:


> @T-Bone
> 
> Kein Tag ohne Hecht? Im ernst? Mit was angelst du? Nach dem x-ten erfolglosen Versuch nen Kroko zu kriegen bin ich für Tips sehr dankbar!
> 
> Grüsse vom Zürichsee


 
Joa, das ist schon mein ernst. Meistens bin ich mit einem 11cm Countdown unterwegs, das werde ich aber wohl ändern. Denn viele der Hechte waren nur zwischen 50 und 60cm, und ich bin es leid, solche Exemplare zu erwischen, die ich dann immer wieder zurücksetze. Müssen ja noch gross und stark werden ;-)

"Krokos" sind halt selten vom Ufer aus...

Mit dem Zürichsee kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus, aber du kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden. Vielleicht kann ich weiterhelfen...

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## catch-and-release (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hier ist noch ein Eidgenosse...n bisschen spät aber besser als gar nicht!hehe
komme aus Obwalden.


----------



## sorgiew (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

hi stratos 

hab vor jahren viele hechte im zürichsee gefangen aber hab mir das bei den einheimischen damals abgeguckt.

25 gramm bleiolive, dann ca 70 cm vorfach und eine kleine schwale in der lippe geködert.

so über den grund gezupft läuft das meistens ziemlich gut


----------



## Stratos (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hi Sorgiew!

Meinst du letzt mit lebendem oder totem Köfi? Was mich schon lange wunder nimmt: Was ist das für ein Fisch auf dem bilden unten?

Gruss


----------



## sorgiew (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

lebendiger köfi in der schweiz ist er ja noch erlaubt aber nur mit lippköderung.


das fischchen da unten ist ein stör mit 1m50


----------



## catch-and-release (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Aber in vielen Seen ist der lebendige Köfi auch nur in verkrauteten bereichen erlaubt...


----------



## Stratos (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Aber nächstes jahr gilt bei uns im Kt.Zürich:

-Zürichsee: GENERELLES VERBOT für Lebend-Köfi
-Greifensee/Pfäffikersee: erlaubt bis zur 7m-Tiefenmarkierung (Da hier wegen des Krauts Spinnfischen nicht möglich ist)

Finds gut so, halt nicht viel von lebenden Köfi's.....:v


----------



## sorgiew (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

naja das mit den lebenden köfis ist einstellunssache ist ja auch egal ......


woher hast du schon die neuen gesetzesausschreibungen stratos 

ich hab vor ein paar tagen mal geschaut aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Stratos (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hier findest du's, unter "Aktuelles" glaubs:

http://www.fischerverein-horgen.ch/

Bin zwar nicht in dem Verein, ist auch eher was für Bootsfischer, aber die Site ist ganz gut für solche sachen.....

Aber hey, angelst du aktuell am zürichsee? Woher kommst du?


----------



## sorgiew (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

hausgewässer ist der greifensee bin mit einem kollegen schwer auf karpfenjagd - leider erfolglos.


sattle jetzt aber bald auf trüschen um.


kommen aus witikon - bei zürich


----------



## Stratos (1. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Witikon hat ne geile Lage!

Kannst du immer aussuchen, ob Züri oder Greifensee!#6

Hast du jemals einen Karpfen gefangen im Greifensee? Hats überhaupt welche? 

Wenn du mal auf Trüschen, Hecht und Egli los willst, kann ich dir Goldbach empfehlen, am zürichsee. Terlinden nennt sich das unter Fischer und Tauchern. Warst sicher schon mal dort, oder?


----------



## sorgiew (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

:gkenn ich dort beim roten kamin - wo man meistens paranoia bekommt weil die zwei figuren hinter einem stehen:g


ich bin im moment mit ein paar leuten etwas am abmachen - wer weiss vielleicht passt es jetzt mal und es kann auf trüschenjagd am zürichsee gehen


----------



## Stratos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

:m Genau dort!|supergri

Ja ja, ich dachte JEDESMAL beim hinlaufen, es wär schon alles voll, um dann JEDESMAL wieder festzustellen, dass es wieder die Statuen sind....

Da ich jetzt aber auf der anderen Seite wohne, war isch schon seit anfangs Sommer nicht mehr dort. Hab aber immer gut Egli und Schwalen dort gefangen.


----------



## Stratos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Ach ja, häts fast vergessen: Wohin geht ihr Trüschen-Stalken? Terlinden? Bei mir an der Pfnüselküste gibts nämlich eine super Stelle (scheinbar), wo man erst noch ein Grill hätte (Wärme/Würste/Heiterkeit....|supergri)


----------



## sorgiew (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

jepp im moment ist alles noch in planung - hoch im kurs steht die halbinsel au. soll dort schön tief abfallen.


soviel schweizer sind ja nicht da - aber vielleicht gibt es ja bald ein ab - trüschenfischen


----------



## Stratos (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Halbinsel Au? Ist ja bei mir in der Nähe! Spaziere dort manchmal mit Kids & Frau.

Ist aber naturschutzgebiet! Ich schlag Käpfnach vor. Liegt ein kleines Stück weiter richtung Zürich. Der Meilibach fliesst dort in den See, und darauf sollten Trüschen ja bekanntlich stehen...


----------



## sorgiew (2. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

hab da kurz mal mit dramone geschrieben - sollte man aber fischen dürfen oder? vom steg aus 

http://www.chugi.ch/tauchen/schiffstegau.htm


es muss halt schön tief runtergehen - das wär vorallem wichtig


----------



## sorgiew (4. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

na stratos wie wars beim hechten in horgen?


etwas gefangen?


----------



## Brundle68 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Wo sind Schweizer?

Hier sind (fast nur) Schweizer:

http://www.fischerforum.ch/index.html

Seit in der Schweiz ein eigenes Forum besteht, bin ich beim deutschen Anglerboard kaum noch unterwegs.

gruss |wavey:


----------



## Stratos (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

@sorgiew

Moin Wolfgang! Sorry, bin wie mein Vorredner fast nur noch im FF anstatt hier im AB. Du, ich war schon länger nicht mehr hechtlen! Darf ja nicht :r

Hab aber eh noch nie einen Hecht gefangen :c!

Hey, hast du schon News vom Carp Synd?


----------



## sorgiew (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

sieht so aus als währen die jungs ziemlich eingespannt sind schon wieder die nächste tour am planen


----------



## Stratos (9. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Was heisst "eingespannt"? Ob sie Trüschen gefangen haben will ich wissen! Wieviele, wiegrosse, auf welchen Köder.... FAKTEN FAKTEN FAKTEN 

Kannst du damit dienen Wolfgang?


----------



## sorgiew (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

#y#ytja fakten fakten fakten ... leider gibt es nichts und schon gar keine fakten.


Zur zeit schafen es anscheinend viele nicht ihren arsc..... von der couch zu bewegen .......



oder dramone hehehe

#y#y


----------



## dramone (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

ich gelobe feierlich besserung |rotwerden


----------



## sorgiew (10. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

ggg mal schaun vielleicht können wir ja nächste woche mal gemeinsam zum testfischen um ein paar trüschen für die pfanne zu fangen ;-)


----------



## Stratos (12. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Ist halt kalt, nicht wahr leute? Ich konnte noch paar Infos direkt von den Cracks am Ufer einholen. Aber scheinbar ist die Saison nocht nicht richtig gestartet. Sei noch sehr sehr mau....im Dezember sei es besser (und noch kälter #d)

Übrigens: Sowol beim Meilibach/Käpfnach als auch vom Steg bei Au sei es sehr mühsam, da Grund erst nach 10-15m richtig steil abfällt. Dadurch liegt die Schnur auf der "kante" und man bekommt die Viecher fast nicht rauf: Schnurriss durch Abrieb!

Aber ganz am Ende der Halbinsel, soll es eine Art kanzel geben, dort geht es gleich vom Ufer weg das Loch runter. Dort sei es Super, sagt man sich hier in Horgen. Wird aber regelmässig von der Kapo abgeklappert, da im Winter nur bis 20.00 das angeln erlaubt ist. Und es bleibt nicht bei der Verwarnung, die knallen einem gleich einen Strafzettel rein :r. Ist nicht ganz billig.....


----------



## sorgiew (12. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

jetzt sollten sie aber schön langsam tolerant sein da ja das nachtfischverbot snscheinend sowieso aufgehoben wird.


Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme und kenne auch keinen der schon mal probleme hatte


----------



## Stratos (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Am Zürichsee Wolfgang?

Und grundsätzliches zur Polizei: Wenn ein Verbot zu wackeln beginnt, wird nochmals richtig abkassiert.......ist bei allem so.


----------



## sorgiew (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

ist ja alles noch nicht so offiziell ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht zu viel verraten - aber ja es wackelt anscheinend sehr auch am zürichsee - leider sind die schweizer beeehhhhööörrrdeeeeeeeeeeen   sehhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrr langsam 


soll schon ab 1. 2008 in kraft treten


----------



## Salmopearl (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

ich bin aus Weggis und angle am und auf dem Vierwaldstättersee. Hauptsächlich schleppe ich auf Forelle und Hecht aber auch die Felchen und Trüschen haben's mir angetan. Einmal pro Jahr (Frühling) fahre ich mit Bekannten nach Fehmarn und stelle dort den Dorschen und Meerforellen nach. 

Also Gruss an alle Schweizer hier...


----------



## Stratos (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Du wolfgang, die Ausführungsbestimmungen Zürichsee für 2008 sind schon erstellt und bewilligt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass für 08 noch Änderungen daran gemacht werden.....wie sagtst: sie sind nicht so doll schnell im Amt!

Ab nächstes Jahr zu Sommerzeit bis 24Uhr, Winterzeit 22Uhr.

Oder hast du genauere Infos? bitte PN falls ja!


----------



## Fishscout (19. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo Ich bin Schweizer 


Stratos schrieb:


> Hoi Erhoo!
> 
> Wohne in Horgen, mein Stammgewässer ist natürlich der Zürichsee. Verstehe nicht ganz warum gewisse Leute sooo weit weg fahren um zu angeln, wo Sie doch vor der Haustüre schon super Möglichkeiten haben! #cquote]
> 
> Komisch bei uns in der Schweiz gibts so viele schöne orte zum Fischen (nur die lizensen sind sau teuer)


----------



## sorgiew (19. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

naja die lizenzen oder patente sind ja nicht so schlimm teuer - 50 euto für den zürichsee das geht doch....

viele grüsse von der anderen zürichseeseite 

wolf


----------



## Fishscout (19. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

O.K. das stimmt, ich kenn da noch andere beträge z.B. 120.--Fr.


----------



## sorgiew (19. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

ja aber auch die sind noch harmlos für eine jahreskarte .........   bei mir zuhause kostet die jahreskarte schon mal zwischen 800 und 1100 euronen


----------



## Fishscout (20. November 2007)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hats denn da so wenig fische oder wieso sind da so grosse unterschiede?


----------



## birshai (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

hallo ich bin zwar deutscher wohne jedoch seit meinem ersten lebensjahr in pratteln (baselland)
letztes jahr hab ich in der ergolz und im rhein bei augst geangelt.
dieses jahr werde ich an der birs in laufen und im rhein bei birsfelden angeln.

gruss Armin


----------



## catch-and-release (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Hallo Armin |welcome: im Board.


----------



## birshai (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

juhuu ich habe gerade post erhalten 
ich hab das sportfischerbrevet fehlerlos bestanden


----------



## dramone (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

|schild-g


----------



## catch-and-release (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Glückwunsch, ich hatte damals 1 Fehler..hab falsch geübt...:-(


----------



## Fishscout (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Schweizer?*

Ich habe auch noch nicht lange her das schweizer Sportfischerbrevet bestanden. Nennt mich jetzt nich Streber, ich hatte 0fehler!
freu freu freu|rolleyes


----------

